# Yumm!!!



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

Just ate my first egg from my chickens tonight! What a difference in flavor from farm fresh and store-bought!! The best decision I ever made was to get my own chickens!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

We feel the same way at my house. It feels like a priviledge to be able to eat from our own little feather sweeties. Food that you know has no steriods in it, no inhumane living conditions for the hens, etc. Its a great feeling and these eggs are sooo much healthier!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

They are the best!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Heads up on this one, there's no going back. Store bought eggs taste bland by comparison.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Not to mention they look so pale!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

you cant beat the taste of eggs from your own chickens. the taste is better, the colour is better.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

rob said:


> you cant beat the taste of eggs from your own chickens. the taste is better, the colour is better.


I think I can taste the area too, not uncommon to hear from others who raise chickens, but I still get strange looks when I say it.


----------

